# i love sex but is this a normal way to feel



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

i love sex with my H.usually im the one who wants it alittle more then he does.
my mom past away on dec 8th(about 3 weeks ago)and i have no desire for anything at all sexual since.my mind would think of sex a couple of times a day,but nothing now.i feel numb,i guess is the best way to describe it.
my mom and i were very very close,i miss her to pieces.

im wondering if anyone has ever felt no desire for sex after something like this?if so will it return with the same desire i had?
im scared it wont.

this maybe a dumb question,my mind is in a fog to ask in any other way.
thanks.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

You're grieving =/
It's only been 3 weeks, you'll be fine


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

RandomDude said:


> You're grieving =/
> It's only been 3 weeks, you'll be fine


:iagree::iagree:

Maybe you ought to talk to her. I know, she has passed away. But do it anyway. Say your goodbyes. Tell her you're OK, know she is too. Then start the new year fresh.


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, I argree with the two above me. When my grandparents died (both I was very close and died within 2 months of each other) sex was the last thing on my mind and it was that way for a while. The idea of talking with her is a good one. It's what I did because I didn't get to say goodbye when they were alive (long story). I'm sorry for your loss, but the pain will get better and I think your sex drive will return to normal.


----------

